# 95 Sentra engine swap?



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

I was wondering what engines you can swap into the 95 Sentra.
I have an automatic if it matters.

My engine has 150K miles on it.

Thanks!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20DET  Nuff Said.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*Engine swap*

Can you give me alittle more info then that.

Where can i find more info. I'm new to the whole Sentra thing. I have a Customized Dodge Avenger and my Sentra is my daily driver. So i thought about beginning to mod out my Sentra.

Thanks.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

The site you want is www.sentra.net
All the info you need to get started on your mods is there. There's a lot of information so grab a cup of coffee and have fun.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

i have a 94 primera motor with a t28 turbo setup, for sale. It came out of my 95 sentra gle. comes with motor, tranny, turbo setup, wiring harness, and jwt ecu. email me if interested.


----------



## Daniel Byerley (Dec 1, 2019)

U have 1995 nissan Sentra gle? Are u wanting to sell I hv one tht I am having trouble wth getting a title n want one wth good title so I can take parts off of mine for one with good title.. email me if u want to sell n ur location I'm n Missouri r


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Daniel Byerley said:


> U have 1995 nissan Sentra gle? Are u wanting to sell I hv one tht I am having trouble wth getting a title n want one wth good title so I can take parts off of mine for one with good title.. email me if u want to sell n ur location I'm n Missouri r


This post is 17-years old, so I wouldn't expect to hear back from him.


----------



## cyclingteddybear (Mar 13, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> This post is 17-years old, so I wouldn't expect to hear back from him.


im looking to do the sr20det swap into my 95 nissan sentra. anyone know of a place in southern california or near by that could do this? where is the best place to buy the SR20DET motor?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cyclingteddybear said:


> im looking to do the sr20det swap into my 95 nissan sentra. anyone know of a place in southern california or near by that could do this? where is the best place to buy the SR20DET motor?


Try here:





sr 20 det - price comparison - discount99.us


sr 20 det - price comparison - discount99.us




discount99.us


----------



## cyclingteddybear (Mar 13, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Try here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you man great start there, plenty of options as well


----------

